# Can you use photoshop with a vinyl cutter?



## kazrahman (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there

Does anyone know if you can use adobe photoshop CS3 for a vinyl cutter. If so, any ideas how to set it up?

Any help kindly appreciated 

Kaz


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cutters generally needs a vector file to cut. Photoshop is not vector.


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont think you can, some have a plug-in if you have adobe illustrator but I havent seen one for photshop. I have a sillhouette vinyl cutter and I use photoshop to design my print and cut designs, save them as a jpeg and then set my sillhouette studio to open jpeg files and then add the registration marks and then print and cut. Hope that helped.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

No..... ditto splathead!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can use inkscape (free vector program) what cutter are you thinking of getting?

I have a GCC Bengal and I already had Corel x5 the GCC Great Cut software has an excellent plug in. 

You want vector artwork because of needing smooth lines and shapes so the blade can cut the vinyl smoother. Photoshop is a raster based program, creates images to view (websites, fixing photoshop,etc) more for visual items. When you finish your artwork in PS its becomes pixalated when opened in a vector program and if you don't trace it correctly (vectorize) the cutter is going to want to cut each jagged part.


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

No, photoshop is a raster based program not a vector based program. You can use Adobe Illustrator with some cutters with either a plug in or drivers.


----------

